# Daddy's Boiled Blue Crab - YUM!



## LBMomof3 (Feb 22, 2014)

These are so good! What is your favorite way to crab?


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

We used to catch them off my buddy's pier in Indianola with cut bait and string. Love a good crab boil!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

never heard about that daddy's stuff but...........

catch a mess of crabs , put them in a cooler, bust a bag of ice over the top of them to make them sleepy

pop the lids off the crabs , jet out the cavities w a hose, clean off all the strangler gills

rolling boil some water w a half stick of butter, Cajun boil and a good shot of lemon juice

enough to cover the crabs

put the crabs in and a lid on, wait 5 mins and turn the heat off and let sit 15 mins


east coast method is to use old bay seasoning and steam them in 2" water


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> never heard about that daddy's stuff but...........
> 
> catch a mess of crabs , put them in a cooler, bust a bag of ice over the top of them to make them sleepy
> 
> ...


Me too. I hibernate them in ice water then pop the shell, clean them alive, then boil bodies and claws. This gets more seasoning in the meat and way more easy to clean-up after eating.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

LBMomof3,

You must own Daddy's Seasonings, or be a distributor....you have 5 posts and all of them are about Daddy's Seasonings.....lol.

Or it must be so good you can't post about anything else... 

I'll have to try it, I'm always looking for good seasonings.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

She is a part of JB5, LLC. also known as DADDY's. That doesn't mean Daddy's is no good. God Bless free advertising and free samples. 

I boil my crabs whole in REX crab boil or Slap Ya Momma. Then I clean and have my wife pick. I don't have the patience to be a good picker.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> never heard about that daddy's stuff but...........
> 
> catch a mess of crabs , put them in a cooler, bust a bag of ice over the top of them to make them sleepy
> 
> ...


He's on to something

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Yup, I need to do this again!! Crawfish are so expensive that I am sticking to shrimp and crabs.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

